# html link mit javascript



## milea (2. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich steh grad nen aufn Schlauch und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Problem: Ich habe eine PERL-Datei auf die ich verlinke in der auch JS-Funktionen stehen. Nun möchte ich von einer HTML-Seite auf die pl-Datei verlinken und dabei soll die JS-Funktion "slink" ausgeführt werden, damit ich gleich in der richtigen Kategorie lande. Allerdings steht die Funktion ja erst in der Perl-Datei.

Wie muss denn da die verlinkung heißen?
habe es mit <a href="seite.pl" onclick="slink('menu');" probiert. Geht natürlich nicht, da slink ja erst in der pl-Datei ist und nicht in der HTML-Seite auf der ich mich grad befinde.

Kann ich den href-Link irgendwie mit javascript "verbinden"?

Hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine...


----------



## tombe (2. August 2010)

Also ich kenne mich jetzt nicht mit PERL aus, aber kannst du nicht beim Link ein Attribut mit angeben und dann beim Aufruf der "seite.pl" prüfen ob dieses Attribut übergeben wurde oder nicht.


```
<a href="seite.pl&menu=1">
```


----------



## milea (2. August 2010)

Ja, das könnte ich. 
Leider habe ich auf die pl-Datei nur Lese- und keine Schreibrechte. Und da ist halt ne JS-Funktion, die auf eine andere Kategorie wechselt. Und ich dachte halt ich könnt das gleich beim Aufruf des Links auf die PL-Datei erledigen. So dass der Nutzer nicht noch mal ,wenn er sich in der Pl-Datei befindet, klicken muss.

Also ich such eigentlich ne Möglichkeit mittels einer Verlinkung eine JS-Funktion auf der aufzurufenden Seite auszuführen.


Aber danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## tombe (2. August 2010)

Und eine IFRAME Lösung bzw. das Einbinden der PERL Seite via "PHP und include" kommt auch nicht in Frage?

Wenn du es beispielsweise mit IFRAME lösen würdest, dann könntest du in der Seite in welcher die Seite eingebunden wird das onLoad Ereignis benützen um die JS Funktion aufzurufen.


----------



## milea (2. August 2010)

So, ich habs gelöst - nachdem ich diese pl-Datei ganz genau durchgegangen bin. Habs doch mit ner Variablenweitergabe mittels perl hinbekommen - zum Glück gabs da doch ne Möglichkeit die Kategorie direkt anzusprechen.

PHP kam wegen des Servers nich in Frage und iframes wegen dem CMS nicht....
Aber ich danke dir für deine Hilfe!


----------

